# JUICE FOR A YEAR!!!!!!!!!



## Rooigevaar (1/10/16)

Wiener Vape Co. is one year old this month!!!!

To celebrate this we want to give away a full year of free juice to one lucky Wiener supporter!

*The First Prize* is 3 x 115ml bottles every month!!! for 12 Months!

*Second prize *will be the full range in 115ml all 7 Flavours and 50ml East with another 50ml Rainbow Monster.

*Third Prize *will get the full range in 30ml plus 50ml East and 50ml Rainbow Monster.

The rules are simple!

Post a picture of your bottle of Wiener Vape Co. e-liquid and wish us Happy Birthday in the competition post on Facebook OR tag us on Instagram *@wienervape* or *#wienervapeco* OR on our sub forum at *www.ecigssa.co.za* right here on THIS thread!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (1/10/16)

Congrats @Rooigevaar! Wishing you guys many more years of mixing awesome juices!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (1/10/16)

Happy happy @Rooigevaar.







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/16)

Oh wow , this is amazing. What a great comp and fantastic prizes!!

Wishing you a massive happy birthday Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar. 

All the best for the year ahead!!! And thanks for all you do for ECIGSSA and the community.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (1/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co and well done @Rooigevaar! Awesome competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (1/10/16)

@Minamoo


----------



## zadiac (2/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener!! 

Wish you guys all the best for the future. Your ejuice rock!!






Just finished this bottle yesterday. Bought it at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (2/10/16)

Happy happy Wiener Vape Co. Rep'n the Zululand region!

Bottle went MIA and into my collection of bottles for DIY use but the label was too awesome to chuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/10/16)

Happy happy bday wiener vape co. @Rooigevaar im sure it took alot of hard work and dedication but it sure paid off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/10/16)

Thank you for all the great entries so far!!!!


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Happy Birthday to the Wiener Vapes Gang!!! That is a serious prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (3/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co! Here's to many more years of some of the best juice around! @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (4/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co  @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

And, its another birthday!

Happy birthday to Wiener Vape Co founder himself @Rooigevaar !

Have a great day and year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123 (4/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co!
And to you too @Rooigevaar!
Keep them gold liquid flowing! Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (4/10/16)

Happy bday wiener vape thanks for all the awesome juices





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (4/10/16)

Congrats!! Happy birthday!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (5/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener Vape!!!

Rainbow Monster....one of my favourite juices! Love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## _Mo_ (5/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener Vape Co. Wishing you all the best for the future and more great juices. I wanna WIN A Wiener Vape Co. competition cos I am a WINNER

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JohnoF (5/10/16)

Congrats on 1 Year!! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Vape0206 (6/10/16)

Dont have a pic of a wiener vape co juice bottle but a super happy birthday to Wiener Vape Co.   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BluePengu (7/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co. Hope to enjoy your eliquid range for many years to come.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (7/10/16)

Happy birthday Wieners and all the best for the future








Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Hats off to @Rooigevaar and your team at Wiener Vape Co.
All the best for the journey to the second. Must be great to see and experience the growth the company underwent the past 365 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jprossouw (8/10/16)

Happy birthday Mr weiner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/10/16)

Thank you for all the entries so far! Cant wait to do the draw on the 31st!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/10/16)

Happy Happy @Rooigevaar may there be many litters more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (11/10/16)

I DON'T KNOW BUT I'VE BEEN TOLD...
MYFAVOURITEJUICEMAKERS GETTING OLD 

@Rooigevaar HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIR WEINER 
Hope to see many years of successful juice mixing ahead

Nothing beats my all-time favourite Rainbow Monster

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/10/16)

Hey @Dullz_vap3 EPIC pic! Mind if we use it on our Instagram?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (13/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Hey @Dullz_vap3 EPIC pic! Mind if we use it on our Instagram?


I'd be honoured, tag me @dullz.z

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damian7 (16/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mkolbe21 (16/10/16)

Happy bday Wiener Vape Co






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/10/16)

12 more sleeps untill we find out who is a big Wiener!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (19/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> 12 more sleeps untill we find out who is a big Wiener!


Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (19/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> 12 more sleeps untill we find out who is a big Wiener!


Hahaha! I wanna be a big Wiener

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/10/16)

Taytay said:


> Hahaha! I wanna be a big Wiener



You can be whatever you want if you just BELIEVE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder (21/10/16)

Me me me pick me im steak....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (21/10/16)

Posted on your Facebook page as well guys but happy 1 year birthday, I celebrated it with a nice spice gold and sprite! Whoop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (24/10/16)

Here's my entry, can't wait to try out, the Godfather approves.... And wishes you a Happy birth date...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

Lol i'm excited and i'm not even in the competition, haven't tried any of the wiener vape co juices but hey i entered the facebook comp and i have a good feeling....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/10/16)

Just did a little IG bump as well for you guys @Rooigevaar awesome awesome juices really liking the two flavors I got

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan (25/10/16)

Will there be 3 winners combined? FB forum and instagram?


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Will there be 3 winners combined? FB forum and instagram?



I presume one entry per platform ? So one entry for forum post , one for Facebook , one for IG total of three ? @Rooigevaar to confirm .....


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Will there be 3 winners combined? FB forum and instagram?



Nope @DanTheMan all entries on all platforms will go into ONE draw for the prizes!




Daniel said:


> I presume one entry per platform ? So one entry for forum post , one for Facebook , one for IG total of three ? @Rooigevaar to confirm .....



@Daniel the original idea was to get everyone involved regardless of their prefered platform. The comp rules states that you can choose any one of these platforms to enter and only need to do one. I feel that one entry per person will be the most fair everyone. But I will decide closer to the draw if we should reward the guy's and girls who went the extra mile by doing all three. We do apreciate the love by doing them all but we also want to keep it as fair as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Nope @DanTheMan all entries on all platforms will go into ONE draw for the prizes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate IG please don't lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (25/10/16)

@Rooigevaar Happy birthday to your awesome company
i bought 2 flavours today to participate in this competition and im very impressed by the liquid quality

Thank you for this huge giveaway. and may the odds be ever in my flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Starter (26/10/16)

*Happy Birthday Wiener Vape Co. I just love Rainbow Monster! here is my tribute pic*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/10/16)

Draw is THIS Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (28/10/16)

Im super excited.
Julle for a yeah is probably the best competition i've seen ons this forum.
TY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (28/10/16)

I CAN NOT WAIT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (28/10/16)

Holding thumbs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (28/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Holding thumbs....


Holding thumbs toes and everything else  
I need juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/10/16)

Holding thumbs 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (28/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (29/10/16)

Tick tock! Excitedness @Minamoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minamoo (29/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener Vape Co  the most legit liquid ever  to many more years of excellent quality liquid  @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/16)

It's mine! All mine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justingoedhart (29/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan (30/10/16)

Today is the day..
I cant wait, please announce 
Juice for a year... excited...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Today is the day..
> I cant wait, please announce
> Juice for a year... excited...



@DanTheMan Draw is Monday... The 31st of October. We will close the entries this evening and tally up, Then we will draw some time tomorrow. Or tomorrow night around 11h00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (30/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> @DanTheMan Draw is Monday... The 31st of October. We will close the entries this evening and tally up, Then we will draw some time tomorrow. Or tomorrow night around 11h00


You can't do that to us  
The suspense is killing me 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan (30/10/16)

Tomorrow night !!!!!!!!!
what am i going to do with myself until then?


----------



## DanTheMan (30/10/16)

100% obedience haha
Guys have a look at http://www.wienervape.co.za/, what a funky site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (30/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> 100% obedience haha
> Guys have a look at http://www.wienervape.co.za/, what a funky site.


That's is actually quote an awesome site. 
Nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DanTheMan (30/10/16)

This isn't against the rules i think?
Please dont laugh

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/16)

Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> This isn't against the rules i think?
> Please dont laugh





LEGENDARY ENTRY!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/10/16)

And so the suspense is building 
Good luck folks


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)

Thank you to everyone that entered! Submissions are now officially closed and we will start the process of finding every valid entry. Draw will happen a little later today so Good Luck to everyone!

I am so amped for this one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (31/10/16)

Good Luck everyone, some amazing entries!!!


----------



## Taytay (31/10/16)

I blame you for my current nail biting frenzy! Tick tock, tick tock...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (31/10/16)

Holding thumbs

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (31/10/16)

Here is the list of names we have. Please note that many of you posted on all 3 platforms (FB, IG & Forum) we have only allowed 1 entry per person. The first lot of names are from facebook, then instagram and then the forum. Please check to see if your name or username is on the list. If it isn't there, please send a screenshot as private message on either FB, IG or Forum and we will add it to the list.We will give everyone until 16H00 today to make sure their name is on the list.

Ben Beneke
Pieter van Eck
Ahmed Raheem Seedat
Kevin Waterson
Jaco Terburgh
Jonathan Fekete
Caroline Van Loggerenberg
Jamanda Stapelberg
Marianka Le Roux
Kyle Fredericks
Annelize Millingham
Walter van Loggerenberg
Mohamed Aslam Khan
Renier Van Zijl
Eric Domingo
Peter Dupreez
Yilthon Miles
Chardonnay V Jaarsveld
Clinton Atkins
Andre Breed
Seok-Young Jeong
CJ Van Tonder
Adel Van Tonder
Luqmaan Abdulla
Mushin Hoosen
Chris Koch
Antonio Moodie
Warren Leng
Kim Wesson
Jean-Pierre Rossouw
Nishan Ramdayal
Allister Holland
Jacques Sprout
Martin Slabber
Johnay Tha Hulk Fielies
Hoosain Abdurahman
Joel Whitby
Shane Sawyer
Michael Buys
Michaela Kirsten
Ryan Johnson
Damian Langson
Megan Storey
Drew Murray
Cameron Whittle
Michael Walkate
Laura Sawyer
Christopher Zeeman
Chad Hofmeister
Buan Stanley
Lance Manzoni
Ivan Rodrigues
Josh Davimes
Gavin Woodward
Raphael Eyre
John Baldwin
Jonathan Bleksley
Celeste Fernandes
Pieter Zaayman
Abdullah DullZz Mahomedy
Abdul Haque RusTi Maiter
Quentin Van Rooyen
Ihsaan Cassim
Gordon Stone
Tyron Dicks
Dewald du Plooy
Natalie Emslie
Hardy Le Roux
Henrico Scotchman
Maahir Carloo
Ameer Sonday
Ruan_smook -IG
henx03 -IG
thetravelingvapist -IG
vintageclozet -IG
jesica17hargreaves -IG
cartelsociety -IG
harley_quinn_ss -IG
stefantimm23 -IG
squirrely_za -IG
kimbo -FORUM
mkolbe21 -FORUM
DanTheMan -FORUM
Vape Starter -FORUM
ettiennedj -FORUM
taytay -FORUM
zadiac -FORUM
tekk.ninja -FORUM
Marius Combrink -FORUM
Stosta -FORUM
Noddy -FORUM
Forfcuksakes -FORUM
Alex_123 -FORUM
Franky -FORUM
Vaporeon13 -FORUM
JohnoF -FORUM
BluePengu -FORUM
MorneW -FORUM
KZOR -FORUM
OhmzRaw -FORUM
Minamoo -FORUM
justingoedhart -FORUM
Andre -FORUM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (31/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Happy birthday Wiener Vape Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Rooigevaar do we get 2 entries if on FB and here?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Didn't read the above postc


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rooigevaar do we get 2 entries if on FB and here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Only supposed to have one, are you on the list twice?


----------



## StompieZA (31/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rooigevaar do we get 2 entries if on FB and here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> Didn't read the above postc



As per the post above, one entry per person


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

I'm on there so feel free to do the draw now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tekk.ninja (31/10/16)

I'm good to go! Draw away!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (31/10/16)

Same here. Plleeeaaseeee draw I'm dying here 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)

Before we do the draw on what is the most exiting giveaway Wiener Vape Co. has ever done, please allow me to get a little sentimental.

When we started Wiener Vape Co. we never expected it to become what it is now. We have worked hard and have had countless late nights working to bring our customers the best quality and best tasting e-liquids we possibly can. It has also been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life. Hearing a customer say that the liquid you created helped them to quit smoking is something I will never get over. Vaping changed my life, and it’s great when I can help change someone else’s life!

Reflecting back on our first year I see that not only us, as Wiener Vape Co. but also the industry and the community has grown and become something that I could never have imagined three years ago when I coughed my left lung out taking my first puff from a 18mg filled twisp clearo. Since then equipment has evolved in leaps and bounds and the users of those devices have evolved more complex tastes and habits and the user base has increased to a point where it finally looks like it’s making a dent in the sea of stinking smokers.

I feel that this growth and how far we have come as Vapers is driven by the community. You as a vaper spreading the word by showing up as living proof that it works is more valuable than any advertising campaign. It’s a situation where Vapers create more Vapers. The more we become the stronger and bigger we get.

This fact brings me back to Wiener Vape Co. Without you, our customer, we would not exist. Without your support we would not be able to do something that we are so passionate about and love so much. We as a company, and I personally thank you for your support over the past year. We are eternally grateful to you!

This is why we love giving, and why this competition exists. To somehow say thank you, and to return the favour, you as a vaping community has had on our lives.

Thank YOU!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/10/16)

much excited!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan (31/10/16)

Right in the feels
I solute you sir.
Thanks for everyones participation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (31/10/16)

Here is the final updated list of entries:

Ben Beneke
Pieter van Eck
Ahmed Raheem Seedat
Kevin Waterson
Jaco Terburgh
Jonathan Fekete
Caroline Van Loggerenberg
Jamanda Stapelberg
Marianka Le Roux
Kyle Fredericks
Annelize Millingham
Walter van Loggerenberg
Mohamed Aslam Khan
Renier Van Zijl
Eric Domingo
Peter Dupreez
Yilthon Miles
Chardonnay V Jaarsveld
Clinton Atkins
Andre Breed
Seok-Young Jeong
CJ Van Tonder
Adel Van Tonder
Luqmaan Abdulla
Mushin Hoosen
Chris Koch
Antonio Moodie
Warren Leng
Kim Wesson
Jean-Pierre Rossouw
Nishan Ramdayal
Allister Holland
Jacques Sprout
Martin Slabber
Johnay Tha Hulk Fielies
Hoosain Abdurahman
Joel Whitby
Shane Sawyer
Michael Buys
Michaela Kirsten
Ryan Johnson
Damian Langson
Megan Storey
Drew Murray
Cameron Whittle
Michael Walkate
Laura Sawyer
Christopher Zeeman
Chad Hofmeister
Buan Stanley
Lance Manzoni
Ivan Rodrigues
Josh Davimes
Gavin Woodward
John Baldwin
Jonathan Bleksley
Celeste Fernandes
Pieter Zaayman
Abdullah DullZz Mahomedy
Abdul Haque RusTi Maiter
Quentin Van Rooyen
Ihsaan Cassim
Gordon Stone
Tyron Dicks
Dewald du Plooy
Natalie Emslie
Hardy Le Roux
Henrico Scotchman
Maahir Carloo
Ameer Sonday
Ruan_smook -IG
henx03 -IG
thetravelingvapist -IG
vintageclozet -IG
jesica17hargreaves -IG
cartelsociety -IG
harley_quinn_ss -IG
stefantimm23 -IG
squirrely_za -IG
dwaynepsytrooper -IG
henshilljanuary -IG
kimbo -FORUM
mkolbe21 -FORUM
DanTheMan -FORUM
Vape Starter -FORUM
ettiennedj -FORUM
taytay -FORUM
zadiac -FORUM
tekk.ninja -FORUM
Marius Combrink -FORUM
Stosta -FORUM
Noddy -FORUM
Forfcuksakes -FORUM
Alex_123 -FORUM
Franky -FORUM
Vaporeon13 -FORUM
JohnoF -FORUM
BluePengu -FORUM
MorneW -FORUM
KZOR -FORUM
OhmzRaw -FORUM
Minamoo -FORUM
justingoedhart -FORUM
Andre -FORUM
wiesbang -FORUM
Daniel -FORUM

GOOD LUCK!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (31/10/16)

Like like like tick tock 

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

I can't Youtube!!!! Does it say Stosta?!!!??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)

@MorneW DEAD LAST!!!! PM me for a special prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (31/10/16)

Well at least I made it in the top 10 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (31/10/16)

Congrats to the winners Great comp @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/16)

Huge congrats to the 3 winners!!
And thank you to everyone who participated, you are all "wieners" to us! 
To the 3 winners - Henx Wessels, Pieter van Eck and @Daniel please remember to send us your shipping details.. Enjoy those prizes guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

Awesome stuff @Rooigevaar ! A truly epic compo! I'm off to go make friends with this Henx Wessels kid...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (31/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Huge congrats to the 3 winners!!
> And thank you to everyone who participated, you are all "wieners" to us!
> To the 3 winners - Henx Wessels, Pieter van Eck and @Daniel please remember to send us your shipping details.. Enjoy those prizes guys!!




Whohoo! I'm a weena ! Sending PM shortly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (31/10/16)

Congrats to the weiners  enjoy your prizes guys!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (31/10/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> @MorneW DEAD LAST!!!! PM me for a special prize
> 
> View attachment 73649




lol


----------



## MorneW (31/10/16)

Whohoooo, I'm last

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (31/10/16)

Wow @Rooigevaar this is amazing!! Thank you so much i dont usually win anything! I will pm you my details on Facebook so you know its me, that 2nd prize is going to be amazing!! The full range of awesome juices  So stoked now to be part of Wiener Vapes Bday celebrations!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DanTheMan (31/10/16)

i was so confident...
well done guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (31/10/16)

DanTheMan said:


> i was so confident...
> well done guys


Same here danny boy. 
Put my blood, sweat and lungs into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (31/10/16)

Well done to all the wieners! And once again, well done Wiener Vape Co on an amazing competition !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJ van Tonder (1/11/16)

Congratz to the winners and thank you Weiner Vapes......

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

